# Is Satish Jha and Arianny Celeste and Item?



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

The boys over at Cameldog were telling me there's a new couple on the block


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

:confused02:...Straight up, that dude is ugly as shit. I mean he is fat chick ugly.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> :confused02:...Straight up, that dude is ugly is shit. I mean he is fat chick ugly.


He's quite handsome and a magnificent fighter.

They say his head alone weighs 40 lbs.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Him? He must be funny or something.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Man's a beast though. 3-3, last fight ended within 14 seconds (guess who lost )..


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

TheNinja said:


> :confused02:...Straight up, that dude is ugly as shit. I mean he is fat chick ugly.


To be fair, it's a bad photo. Look at Arianny. she looks like she's had her make-up applied by a mortician.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Sports_Nerd said:


> To be fair, it's a bad photo. Look at Arianny. she looks like she's had her make-up applied by a mortician.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I bet Arianny gives a fantastic blowjob, girl's gotta make up for that pancake ass somehow.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Just looked at the upcoming SFL cards and noticed that Michael Page is fighting! That guy is the future. 

Skip to 2:50


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

He is so unproven at this point to be called the future. He looks good though.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

Rauno said:


> He is so unproven at this point to be called the future. He looks good though.


Wrong. Satish is the future.. the new breed. :thumbsup:

Crazy how science, training and genetics could lead to such an evolution of an athlete.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Coosh said:


> Wrong. Satish is the future.. the new breed. :thumbsup:
> 
> Crazy how science, training and genetics could lead to such an evolution of an athlete.


I was referring to the Michael Page comment but you do make a good point. :thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Harness said:


> Just looked at the upcoming SFL cards and noticed that Michael Page is fighting! That guy is the future.
> 
> Skip to 2:50


General MMA Forum. Posted that shit up the day I seen it haha.

But really, this is an MMA site, where a bunch of guys are talking about fighting and stuff, and this guy throws down some dating updates? :confused05:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Meh, still an improvement over Burkman.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Page's hyper cocky style was fun to watch, but could see him really getting hurt against more formidable opponents. The finishing kick was hilarious with his stoic stance and stare after landing it. Haha.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

boatoar said:


> Page's hyper cocky style was fun to watch, but could see him really getting hurt against more formidable opponents. The finishing kick was hilarious with his stoic stance and stare after landing it. Haha.


Why I'm watching the guy. He's either going to have a spectacular knockout, or get knocked out spectacularly, and either way I'm hyped to see it.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

She loves Indian guys?


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Why I'm watching the guy. He's either going to have a spectacular knockout, or get knocked out spectacularly, and either way I'm hyped to see it.


Yup. Cannot disagree with that. I hear he's signed with Bellator as well as the SFL. Be interesting to see how he does against some of the Bellator talent. I'm too ignorant to know if the SFL has anyone of note on their roster.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah me and Kanto are talking about that in the SFL 7 thread. They dont have anyone of note considering MVP, a 2-0 MMA fighter, is going up against another 2-0 MMA fighter in the main event. He doesnt need experience against low level fighters imo because he is already 100% comfortable in the cage and has been kickboxing for years to get enough striking experience. Maybe this could build him a small fan base though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, all the guy is going to get in Super Fight League is second rate fighters. One more fight in Super Fight League and he needs to leave. Also how in the living hell did Arianny fall for this guy?


----------

